
“NULL” license plate earns hacker $12,000 in parking tickets - kevlar1818
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/08/wiseguy-changes-license-plate-to-null-gets-12k-in-parking-tickets/
======
ColinWright
For those who are interested in the HN community thoughts, the discussion is
over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904)

